# New 2015 Ordu



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Getting my first Tri bike (2nd Orbea). 11-Speed 105 equipped 2015 Ordu just built up! Can't wait to complete my fitting and pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

picked it up tonight.


----------

